# Corn Fields



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone see any harvested corn fields yet? If so were?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Silage in MN. Please dont all you internet scouters rush out to my spot!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would think that it can only be 2 or 3 more weeks untill the majority of corn is taken off...............That sounds about right doesent it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The only place the corn is down, is in the corn fields.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We need a hard frost so the corn will dent. Silage cornfields have very little corn left in them after chopping. I am surrounded by over 400 acres of corn this year, it has been a literal zoo.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> The only place the corn in of is the corn feilds


ok...

In millions of miles I have seen 2 cut corn fields this fall and both were not huntable because of there location.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Silage cornfields have very little corn left in them after chopping.


And your point is... because I know you aren't suggesting that geese and ducks don't visit these fields. 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid:

Ive been told harvest this year is expected to be noticably later then average.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are bean fields to hunt


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I havent seen anybird feeding in beans this year, earlier they were in standing beans but all in the stubly now around my area.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

buckseye said:


> We need a hard frost so the corn will dent. Silage cornfields have very little corn left in them after chopping. I am surrounded by over 400 acres of corn this year, it has been a literal zoo.


If it froze before the corn dented it would be a wreck! Corn dents way before it is ready to harvest. You would want it to go to black layer and then freeze or else you would ruin corn not help it. Sorry is sound like a dick but i just wanted to correct you.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> There are bean fields to hunt


You can have em!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The guys land I hunt says hes guna wait as long as posible to take it off, like nov. some time :x


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

waterfowler22 said:


> I would think that it can only be 2 or 3 more weeks untill the majority of corn is taken off...............That sounds about right doesent it?


Maybe down south but here in nodak it will be a month before corn is harvested. It is really far behind this year so its gonna be late. You will see some early maturing corn combined early but for the most part it will be standing for a while.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> And your point is... because I know you aren't suggesting that geese and ducks don't visit these fields.


Totally depends on the farmers, if they do a clean job of chopping there is no corn left in the field. If they do a crappy job of chopping there is corn left in the field. When corn is harvested with combines it leaves corn in the field because some passes through the sieves. 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hope it freezes eary so everyone who has a ton of corn will be in the hurt bag, then then will not be able to make rent and then more crp will go in.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Harvesting is spotty. Best to look for the ag reports on what percentages of grain having been harvested in the different areas of ND.

Does anyone have those general reports? They discuss them weekly on the KFYR AG report.

A better way to ask the question would have been "Hey guys how much of the corn harvest is happening right now? Is there alot of corn still standing up there?"

Thanks!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I believe the harvest is late across the board. IN SD, guys are still going on silage which for the most part is out by mid September. Heck, most of the soybeans are still standing!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Sorry is sound like a dick but i just wanted to correct you.


What did you correct? To me you agreed, If it dries down natural it dents, if it dries down from frost it dents. I live in ND.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Pembina


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is corn in Iowa and Nebraska and Colordao, Kansas


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > There are bean fields to hunt
> ...


I love hunting beans. Far more than wheat at least.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Beans suck, wheat is good depending on where you go


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


Once again, you can have it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

buckseye said:


> > And your point is... because I know you aren't suggesting that geese and ducks don't visit these fields.
> 
> 
> Totally depends on the farmers, if they do a clean job of chopping there is no corn left in the field. If they do a crappy job of chopping there is corn left in the field. When corn is harvested with combines it leaves corn in the field because some passes through the sieves. 8)


as bare as some look its suprising how suicidal some birds are to get into these fields in the early season.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:withstupid:

The shells in my avatar are from a cleanly chopped corn field in late October. The rest of the corn in the field had not been combined yet. They may not have been eating much out there, but who am I to discriminate!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> The shells in my avatar are from a cleanly chopped corn field in late October.


Quite obviously not. Geese don't eat pure dirt.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't know of many who eat 8" tall stalks either.

BTW, I'm not some city slicker... :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You many not be a city slicker buy I am 8) . But I'm not an idiot. There is MUCH less feed out there in a chopped field obviously but that doesn't mean there isn't a little feed if you look hard enough.

I supposed someone should let all the people who have been grinding geese in silage fields for years that geese dont use them.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> You many not be a city slicker buy I am 8) . But I'm not an idiot. There is MUCH less feed out there in a chopped field obviously but that doesn't mean there isn't a little feed if you look hard enough.
> 
> I supposed someone should let all the people who have been grinding geese in silage fields for years that geese dont use them.


Totally agree, they could be munching on pigeon grass or some spillage from the chopper/wagon/truck. However, they will not be migrating far on what they are eating in these fields. I wasn't implying that there wasn't ANY feed whatsoever in the field, just very little.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm surprised you guys haven't had a frost yet. My corn frosted out sometime in August, think around the 21st and we've had several frosts already. For as far north as you guys are it seems like you guys have a pretty long growing season.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

buckseye said:


> > Sorry is sound like a dick but i just wanted to correct you.
> 
> 
> What did you correct? To me you agreed, If it dries down natural it dents, if it dries down from frost it dents. I live in ND.


Corn dents while it is in the growing process not while drying down. It dries down after it has dented.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are right corn dents when it reaches maturity, then finishes drying when the plant dies from whatever reason.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Here in SW Iowa and N Mizzu they are doing alot of beans, but there are a few that are starting on corn. I would rather hunt corn than beans.

just my :2cents:

Sean


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Some corn in the northern tier of the state was denting almost two weeks ago. Figure in two weeks to black layer, and depending on weather, some drying time. I would figure some corn COULD be coming off in the next week or two. But, once its dried down, you kind of got some time, and with alot of soybeans still out there, I wouldnt hold my breath on seeing much corn off in the northern parts of the state in the next week. Maybe in two weeks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

T Shot said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > You many not be a city slicker buy I am 8) . But I'm not an idiot. There is MUCH less feed out there in a chopped field obviously but that doesn't mean there isn't a little feed if you look hard enough.
> ...


There is a ton of spillage and plus there are always full cobs of corn layer everywhere. Chopped corn is king. That is way Avery made fake corn cobs.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> I would figure some corn COULD be coming off in the next week or two. ...Maybe in two weeks.


I live in the northern tier, and up in our country, corn will be on a lot longer than "next week or two." We are at least 3 weeks behind........

In fact, deer hunting will miserable during the first week, until the fields start getting knocked down.

NDMax


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

NDMax said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I would figure some corn COULD be coming off in the next week or two. ...Maybe in two weeks.
> ...


Like I said, SOME corn COULD be coming off in the next couple weeks, but I wouldnt hold my breath. I know for a fact that some will be harvest ready up there in a week or two, but who wants to take corn at high moisture when they dont have to, theyll let it dry, and itll be end of october/early nov before any serious acreage comes off.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> There is a ton of spillage and plus there are always full cobs of corn layer everywhere. Chopped corn is king. That is way Avery made fake corn cobs.


I hate chopped corn, that short stubble's tough on truck tires!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

T Shot said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> The shells in my avatar are from a cleanly chopped corn field in late October. The rest of the corn in the field had not been combined yet. They may not have been eating much out there, but who am I to discriminate!


Did you have 30 guys or were you shooting clays?


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I think that the modern day harvesting equipment leaves little in the fields anymore...We have LOTS of corn in Ia, the days of ear pickers and old inefficient combines are a thing of the past...There is the occasional corn that gets spilled or missed but if the farmer does that, he looses money. The birds will still come to them, and do, but have to work for the food harder than before! just my :2cents:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Not that it matters to you TANATA, but six limits of mallards and 9 bonus geese can pile up a few shells. Any other questions?????


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

T Shot said:


> Not that it matters to you TANATA, but six limits of mallards and 9 bonus geese can pile up a few shells. Any other questions?????


Someones a little crabby. :eyeroll: sorry to have ever questioned your god like shooting ability when a joke came around.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

TANATA said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Not that it matters to you TANATA, but six limits of mallards and 9 bonus geese can pile up a few shells. Any other questions?????
> ...


Not crabby, just didn't come off as a joke to me, I apologize. But believe me, I don't have a god like shooting ability. I like to practice decoy and release! 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I think that the modern day harvesting equipment leaves little in the fields anymore...We have LOTS of corn in Ia, the days of ear pickers and old inefficient combines are a thing of the past...There is the occasional corn that gets spilled or missed but if the farmer does that, he looses money. The birds will still come to them, and do, but have to work for the food harder than before! just my


That is why the birds will be there one day but not the next, they finish out a clean field real quick.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

:beer: No probs. Most of the stuff out off my mouth is to get an online giggle. I don't even think I've fired that many shells yet this year. School and work isn't the best. :eyeroll:


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

Unfortunately, with LP prices where they are, farmers are going to wait as long as possible before taking the corn out. They'll want to see the moisture down around 15% before taking it out. The very northern corn producing areas may be fighting the weather more so, since a early snow storm could spell disaster.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

well why are they cutting the feilds so late this year


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It was kinda cold and wet since July and everything slowed down maturing, combined with the spring drought causing people to plant later. Even regular vegetable gardens were very much affected.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I hope it freezes eary so everyone who has a ton of corn will be in the hurt bag, then then will not be able to make rent and then more crp will go in.


 no offense but i think that a farmer getting money to make a living is more important than one goose season, and crp.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

> blhunter3 wrote:
> I hope it freezes eary so everyone who has a ton of corn will be in the hurt bag, then then will not be able to make rent and then more crp will go in.


if you live in the midwest, you deal with farmers. anyone going around saying they hope farmers have a **** year shouldn't be living around here. thats ridiculous. who honestly has the balls to say that? who are the ones that have all the land that everyone hunts? pretty sure they are farmers. :******:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I forsee the corn harvesters deer hunting from the combine. A lot of corn grew patchy with some areas of the field maturing earlier than others.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I forsee the corn harvesters deer hunting from the combine. A lot of corn grew patchy with some areas of the field maturing earlier than others.


I know a lot of the farmers within 30 miles of here and don't know a single one that will risk a $150,000.00 combine for a deer.

But you should see the people flock around when they are working, dangerous to be in the combine during rifle season.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I hope it freezes eary so everyone who has a ton of corn will be in the hurt bag, then then will not be able to make rent and then more crp will go in.


Um I hope the company you work for has a terrible year and lays you off........

Farmers are just trying to do what makes financial sense.....the reason they put a lot of land into CRP is that it is marginal and CRP offered a better return. Now with high commodity prices the tables have turned. Sorry just have to play devils advocate being from a farm family.....


----------

